# Puppy is teething/smelly breath



## crazydays (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi. My 5 month old English Springer is teething right now. The problem I am encountering is that her breath could blow you over--sometimes is worse thean others. I was thinking that maybe she has dried blood that stays in her mouth and smells. Does anyone else have this experience? What do you think?


----------



## Dana1384 (Aug 13, 2007)

I would maybe call your vet and ask this question.. I mean healing does smell, but so does an infection. I remember when my boyfriend got his wisdom teeth removed, and he had stinky breathe while they healed. I hope someone else can give you a better answer because I never encountered smell when my dogs were teething.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Sometimes bad breath can mean a problem somewhere other than the mouth. It could be caused by the food the puppy is eating, or some problem in the stomach/digestive tract. 

A check up might be a good idea to eliminate any serious issues. At the very least, a call to the vet as suggested.


----------



## luvmyblklab (Aug 24, 2007)

I don't know about the bad breath problem, but frozen carrots are good for teething. Hope that helps.


----------



## crazydays (Jul 24, 2007)

Thank you for all the responses. I gather from the comments, this is not normal for the pup. I don't smell it on her all the time. The other night when I first wrote it was strong enough for a few people to ask what the smell was. She was panting from activity at the time. I can't see anything except sore gums from teething. Rio goes to get spayed on Monday so I will talk to her Vet. ??She may have a abcess or infection under one of the teeth coming in. The vet will have a good look when she gets put to sleep. She is also having pre bloodwork. She does not show pain or discomfort.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

(Side note) Have you started on a routine of bi-weekly teeth brushing?


----------



## crazydays (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks. Actually yes- we are brushing her every 2 days. I am hoping there is a simple answer to this. I will let you know after I see the Vet.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Good Luck. Hopefully it is nothing. Maybe just a tooth that did not fall out and needs a bit of help to come out.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Uallis is teething right now too. I've noticed a smelly breath on him as well. I was told that its fairly normal for them to have a little bad breath during this time. But shouldn't smell so bad it knocks you over, if you know what I mean? 
I think that I am going to make an appointment for Uallis as well, not for the breath, but some of his puppy teeth seem like they don't want to come out on their own. He looks like a snaggletooth!!


----------



## reverend_maynard (Aug 4, 2007)

When Bindi was around that age, she too had very smelly breath. It literally smelled like crap. We called the vet and they said to bring her in right away as "she may have gotten into something." So, we did. The vet found several teeth so loose that she was able to pull them out with her fingers. Within a few hours the smell went away. Why those loose teeth caused the bad breath, I'm not sure, but it cleared up right away afterwards.


----------



## crazydays (Jul 24, 2007)

My gut feelings are that it is her teeth. I too have noticed when one tooth comes out, the odor seems to subside. She seems to get it again and I look and can't see anything. I will let you know what the Vet sees if anything. I just don't want to overlook something like ketonic breath related to metabolic disorder-highly unlikely.


----------



## 007Dogs (Aug 22, 2007)

If a puppy has bad breath while teething there is more than likely an under lying problem.


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

I was told by my vet that it is normal for pups to have bad breath while teething. You could give them a call to be sure.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks for posting this as I've just started to go through the same thing with my 5 month old pup in the last week or so. It's so bad, I can hardly stand to even be around her!

We do have a vet appointment this Thursday anyway, so I will definately bring it up, but if surgery is required, I'm SOL for probably another month.


----------



## crazydays (Jul 24, 2007)

Happy to report that Rio has a full set of new teeth and that her breath has returned to normal!! So for all you up and coming puppy owners--teething is a stinky thing. Everytime they are getting ready to loose a tooth the odour gets bad. It still is important to check your pups mouth to make sure there isn't an infection going on. I expected some bad breath but I wasn't prepared for it to be that bad-----


----------



## BobonLana (Sep 5, 2007)

Our 2 actually have descent breathe, when they were teaathing, it was alot of the new breakage and blood that caused the odor, Also, there nerves can cause an odor. For example when new people come over or they get over excited.
Just my experience, my guys loved cow Hooves, although they are sometimes controversial.


----------



## seamus5 (Sep 5, 2007)

I bet it's loose/ infected teeth as well. It is unlikely that it would be brushing.


----------

